# iTunes cannot play WMA files?



## howing

i'm trying to import some music that is WMA file format. does iTunes not do this?


----------



## Carex

Newer versions of iTunes will convert WMA files to AAC (or MP3) when first imported. They will NOT import or convert WMA files purchased from online stores with the Microsoft DRM.


----------



## capitalK

iTunes will only import WMA files on a Windows machine then convert them to AAC or MP3. This is not a feature in iTunes for Mac.


----------



## capitalK

...which doesn't really make sense, if you think about it, considering Apple wants people to switch to the Mac from PC. Why not let them convert their music when they get to the Mac?


----------



## Carex

Good point about Windows only CarbonKen. I have seen it in action when friends have downloaded iTunes to their Windows machines with existing mixed libraries. iTunes dutifully goes through and converts the tunes after you agree to it. Did not realize it was a Windows only feature.


----------



## groovetube

well when you switch, that's just one little job in the process of backing up your pc for the move that you should do before moving over to the mac.


----------



## autopilot

well, would you not just be able to burn the wma files to a cdr as audio, and then with that disc, re-rip to mp3 or aac on the mac?


----------



## gordguide

" ... Why not let them convert their music when they get to the Mac? ..."

Well, at 4 million iPods sold in just 2004 and somewhere around 10 million or more copies of iTunes for MacOS (there are more than 10 million OSX users) including WMA support would entail a rather hefty license fee to Microsoft. We could safely say it's more than a million US dollars per year, with a big chunk of that for an application Apple gives away in a free download.

It's been a while since I looked at MS's WMA license docs, but if I remember right the hardware license would be around $ 1.6 million for 2004, and there's a separate fee for each copy of iTunes downloaded. Probably over a $ million there too since a new version means a new download and a new payment due.

iTunes for Windows has WMA support because Microsoft waives license fees for WMA if it's used in a Windows application; it can be added for free.


----------



## Carex

And I'm sure that market research conducted by Apple concluded that current Mac users weren't really using WMA for music anyway. I like the liscensing argument though.


----------



## gordguide

Well, it's certainly not the _only_ reason. However, once Apple looked at the numbers I'm sure it was easy to come up with another strategy and stick to it. That's why we have the iTMS at all; it wouldn't have got off the ground otherwise.


----------



## tizerfish

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23003

that should work for you howing


----------



## Heart

EasyWMA is a great little program... have used it once or twice with ease.


----------



## howing

ok. that's what i figured. iTunes had no problems finding the wma files, then converting them into aac... whilst my iTunes couldn't even import the wma files at all! now i'm forced to download windows media player to listen to it. it doesn't make any sense. if you want people to use iTunes, make it capable enough to play everything and anything we want.


----------



## howing

thanks so much for the link~ great program!


----------

